
6 SaaS Metrics You Should Track - ReadWriteCloud - mattjung
http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/09/6-saas-metrics-you-should-trac.php
======
some1else
Why would they basically recap the entire article from ThinkVitamin?

P.s.: Great article, just don't understand why parroting is better than a
regular hyperlink. Some good discussion going on in the original article
thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1652263>

~~~
ohashi
I definitely looked at this and went I just saw that identical article.

------
what
Ugh, this is just a rewrite of:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1652263>

OT: ...can't people come up with something original to say?

